# 17769 (p1361) , 17772 (p1364) codes. Please help.



## mhunter1 (Jul 7, 2005)

hello, 
I have two error codes with VW Jetta 2001.5 engin AZG: 
17769 - Cylinder 3 Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit
17772 - Cylinder 4 Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit
both sporadical.
CEL can stays for some days, then not present for couple of weeks.
I was wondering if anyone could help me out w/ this one, i checked the plug wires, there is a secure connection at the plug and at the coil pack. The coil pack was replaced due small crack with no luck. The errors are still in place.
any help would be greatly appreciated!
thanks in advance


----------



## mhunter1 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi,
Can somebody help me with the issue.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (mhunter1)*

I just got those codes also, but did the plugs and wires not that long ago. Did you ever figure it out?


----------



## Bentley-RickW (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello

We realize this is an old thread, but there may be some helpful and relevant info in this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjGkFqdS52w

RickW
Bentley Publishers


----------



## chrisq (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Its an old post but the video was amazing and solved my issue. Thanks.


----------

